# Melt and Pour Vodka Soap Recipe



## logan1323 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello,
I'm just getting in to making melt and pour soap. I've made a couple easy batches just adding some essential oils. I would like to start adding some liquor to a couple batches to do some more novelty type soaps.

Was wanting to see if anyone had an idea of what kind of ratio to use and perhaps which soap base would be best? Was going to do a Vodka mixed with some orange zest / orange essential oil.

Any help and/or advice would be greatly appreciated from this noob!

Thanks,


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 1, 2018)

TBH I don't think it will work. But you can certainly try it! Keep in mind that orange EO is very oil stripping so it can create a very drying soap.


----------



## logan1323 (Mar 1, 2018)

I have found one old post on Etsy from a user saying she made a vodka soap with her m&p and also added olive oil and shea.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 1, 2018)

I guess I don't understand they 'why' of why you would want to do this. Is there a specific reason other than possible label appeal and just wanting to try it?


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 1, 2018)

I've personally never added liquor to M&P, but if it helps, I found this recipe for making an M&P beer soap off the Bulk Apothecary site: *https://www.bulkapothecary.com/blog/soap-recipes/6851/*. If you do the math from their ratio of M&P base to beer that they use in the recipe, it works out to something like 2 tbsp. beer to 1 lb of M&P base.


IrishLass


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 1, 2018)

Adding too many things to the base, always strips out the lather.  If you want the smell or name of it, why don't you use fragrances that will smell like the drinks?

For example:

Martini

Cognac

But I personally think is a cool idea.  I like that type of stuff.  let us know how it turns out!


----------

